
What do you think about learning a new language by implementing a board game? - mlpinit
Do you find the concept of learning a new programming language by implementing a board game appealing?<p>Assuming sufficient familiarity with the board game, understanding the domain becomes less of a barrier and at the same time, a board game implementation can be sufficiently complex to provide an in depth learning experience.<p>It also seems fun. What do you think? Have you done something like this before?
======
cac1
In over 50 years of programming I have always read a new language manual in
close association with designing then writing a program.

